
Dell: Windows Vista on 512Mb: "Booting the OS, without running applications or games" - nickb
http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/solutions/en/winvista?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
======
zandorg
Sounds perfect for a OLPC laptop!

